# What are the formulas for sepia tonig and selineum toning



## Floyd (Oct 21, 2004)

I need the bleach formula and whatnot.  Can anyone help?  all I remember is isn't one of the one to 9?


----------



## Solarize (Oct 21, 2004)

It varies across brands but yeah, 1-9 is quite a standard dilution.  I prefer to work with a weaker solution, like 1-20.  It allows me more time to determine the removal point as on many prints (with a dilution of 1-9) it can take a matter of seconds.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 21, 2004)

Are you trying to mix your own from scratch?  Or are you talking about mixing up a packaged brand of toner?  1 to 9 is a common dilution ratio, but I would find the manufacturer's instructions online.


----------



## Floyd (Oct 21, 2004)

Own from scratch.


----------

